# Aristo Dash 9 Advice please



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

You will see from the picture and also the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THD5RfrC91k that both rain splashers above the windows have broken off when handling. Apart from writing to the manufacturer, is there anyne out there I could order replacement from and a quick postage,
I am based in the UK. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just call them at 973-351-9800 You can buy them, but they'll usually send you some free. Just ask for somebody in parts. If you get a gruff sounding guy with an accent, he's who you want and he'll get you fixed right up. You'll probably have to paint them to match.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, 
I too need to order some Dash 9 parts but wasn't sure of the number. 
Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't help you with the parts, but I really liked the video. You have a very nice layout. 

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

AC has not had many -9 parts in a long time. good luck. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Main131, I have one spare shield. If you will e-mail me with your address, I'll send it to you, no charge.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

They save $$$ on overhead that way..by not stocking parts..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"We don't just keep parts on shelves".... famous quote from Aristo management. 

Funny, another company made in the same factory has parts. 

Someone has figured out how to make parts profitable, or how important it is to consumers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a whole lot nearer and I've got ten to spare. 

You'll need to colour them in though.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

Edit - mailed ten minutes ago. Done.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Tac is our AC parts warehouse.







Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So before I call Aristo, you are telling me I cannot get parts for the Dash I bought used from someone not knowing there were parts missing and who cannot find nor get the missing parts for me? So much for that....(Hrmph!) 


Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Call.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo often cannibalizes new locos to get the parts. They do not seem to order parts unless they do a production run of the loco: (from the Aristo forum) 

"Dear R.J., 

We can't get parts unless we re-run the product, which we are in the Fall. At that time we will fill in on all parts. You can't make just a few pieces, but rather you need to make several hundred at a time. These are not off the shelf parts, but are rather hand assembled from raw material and thus must be made in an assembly line. 

All the best, 
Lewis Polk "


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Another suggestion: When you break them off, put a dab of silicon glue on the underside of the part then stick it on the model using tape to hold it until the glue dries. That way, next time you bump into them, the will bounce back. I use this to put visors on my SD-45. It worke well.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They are REAL easy to bust. 

And take out the clips for the lid so when, not if, you pick the thing up by the lid, the lid comes off in your hand and doesn't lift the loco just enough to drop it to the concrete below.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
That "lid" is one of the things needing replacing. It was "modified" for easier access. Sliced down the middle and a 5/8" chunk removed. Both sides of the front railing and one side of the rear railing missing completely. I hadn't even realized but I think the sun shades are missing too? (sigh) 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya a friend of mine has had his request in for over a year for some -9 parts. Still has not gotten them. Guess thats is why the guy got rid of the -9 could not get parts. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. He must have sold it to Chas.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

One post I remember reading, when I first joined MLS a couple or so years ago, was about troublesome locos.

The poster said that if he had a loco that caused, or had issues, then he soon got rid of it. One or two more agreed with him.


That was one of the first useful tips I got: suffice to say I never have bought used locos no matter how appealing.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Some parts are easily broken and I would expect Aristo knows which they are and those are the ones they stock. RS3 Hand Rail Stanchions for example. I have broken a few and Aristo had them. 
Body shell, Lid, frame those parts are not easily broken so Aristo may have a few but I would not expect them to stock those type of parts. And when they do, kit bashers buy them up. I have read where guys have bought 50 of something from Aristo for their kit bashing business. 
I understand that Aristo is not in the spare parts business. I am OK with that because I do know they do have some spare parts. 

One thing is sure, you will not know until you call.


----------

